# Tiguan



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielbaumphotography/


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

those have now become my favorite factory vw wheels.


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

i think i'm in love... freaking beautiful!!!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

you sir....are the man.

:heart:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

I just soiled myself....


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

prospal said:


>


x2


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

yup. i need to do this. 

awesome man


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Looks soooo good in person today, definitely not ugly


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks like you got the rear lower since the last pictures you posted? Looks great. I think i like it more than the white one. :thumbup:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

This looks sooooooooo good!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

the sex :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Absolutely perfect!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

DOPE! 

any pics of the trunk setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

sexual chocolate, zeb. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Fok yes!!!


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

So nice :thumbup:


----------



## TTr250 (Jun 10, 2004)

amazing.. props bro


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> sexual chocolate, zeb. :thumbup::beer:












*That thing is god damned sexy.*


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

......:what::heart:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Car looks awesome Zeb! 

O-rings worked perfect too! thanks again


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Want


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

sexyyyyyy


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

yessssssssssssssssss


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

wow :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mikey Pants (May 13, 2010)

speachless


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

stay classy!:beer::wave:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

:heart::heart:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Every time someones walks by my computer and I have this thread open, I close it because I feel like I'm looking at porn. 

Again, I :heart: :heart: :heart: this.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

God, that thing looks good. Might have to bag the wifes now....Thanks:banghead:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS:heart::heart:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Yup :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

Info on the setup? I might have to do this.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Good lawd Zeb! Clean!!!:thumbup:


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

really, super clean dude!! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks awesome. How'd u get it that low? 
When i was considering a tiguan, i looked under the fenders (of course) and it didnt look like it would allow it to sit this low


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:heart: :heart: 
_____


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

awesome :heart:


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

i came.. so nice


----------



## war.monkey (Nov 4, 2011)

nice:beer:


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

7.5 inch drop over stock. :laugh:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

^^^ thats so awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

That pic makes it look that much lower. Truly great job, and though I am bothered by the word but... amazing stance.


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

r u running a kit ment for a mk5?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Does it require a notch ?

How high does it go ?


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Does it require a notch ?
> 
> How high does it go ?


this ^


----------



## Jquick24 (Sep 30, 2010)

I may need to buy a Tiguan now. ...


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i wanna bag one right meow


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Does it require a notch ?
> 
> How high does it go ?


Yup and there's internal bracing in the frame where the notch needs to be. Was oh so fun doing that...

I'll get an all up picture for you guys. I have airlift rear shocks as well, so the travel is limited.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Been there. Done that.  jk looks dope


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

holy bawls!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

passat_98 said:


> Been there. Done that.  jk looks dope


:laugh::heart:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

i'm guessing you lost the all terain 4x4 look with that much drop, in for all raised up


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

simple and clean :thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

No one really likes your tiguan, Zeb. They're just being nice.:heart:




btw I hate you.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

The thing that amazed me the most when I saw it in person was how low it was compared to other cars. I thought it would sit higher. Here it is next to Drew's Eos for comparison:


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> btw I hate you.


I :heart: you Richie.





SinlessVillainy said:


> The thing that amazed me the most when I saw it in person was how low it was compared to other cars. I thought it would sit higher.


When aired out, the roofline is even with a stock mk5. :laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

fully raised pic? really curious


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I absolutely dig this car


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Everything about it, I love!


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

So is this kit from a mkv or mkvi golf / jetta? Was there any modification to make it fit?


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

hazy450 said:


> So is this kit from a mkv or mkvi golf / jetta? Was there any modification to make it fit?


??


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

hazy450 said:


> ??


same struts as a mk5. 

the whole suspension setup is basically the same as a golf. No extra modifying:thumbup:


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweet, thanks. Cuz I am ordering the MKV analog kit from bagriders in a week or so. Just wanted to make sure!


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

proshot said:


> Yup and there's internal bracing in the frame where the notch needs to be. Was oh so fun doing that...
> 
> I'll get an all up picture for you guys. I have airlift rear shocks as well, so the travel is limited.





kilimats said:


> fully raised pic? really curious



:thumbup:


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Pics of your air management setup? Also what witdth tires are you running?


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Do you still have your front swaybar installed?


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it looks phat. Good job. Please show aired up and management pics. :thumbup::beer:opcorn:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

awesome!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

hazy450 said:


> Do you still have your front swaybar installed?


It's in there, but haven't connected it yet. Gotta shorten the endlinks, just haven't had a chance. Running 235/35s btw.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

looks sooooooo good, does it lay subframe?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Very close, but not quite.


----------

